# Camping at Salt Fork for first time, looking for tips.



## Airboyups (May 29, 2011)

Heading to Salt Fork for the first time, any tips would be helpful. I’ll be fishing from a boat. Like to catch anything. Just looking for general info unless you want to give away your honey hole. Thanks


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

camp ground will be packed. I painted an X on my best spot,find the X and start catching, try the outside of weed beds. jig and chunk of worm.


----------



## Airboyups (May 29, 2011)

bountyhunter said:


> camp ground will be packed. I painted an X on my best spot,find the X and start catching, try the outside of weed beds. jig and chunk of worm.


Yeah when I made my reservations the campground was almost full. Staying Saturday to Thursday, so hopefully the weekdays will be a little less crowded. I’ll find that X, thanks.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

The water is a little high and muddy from all the rain. Fishing should be better closer to the dam and cabin's bay area. Some guys are having good luck fishing the edges between clear water and the mud lines. 10' - 12' deep is the thermol line so trolling that depth is a good idea. Fish are spread out.. Good Luck !!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

did you find the X ?? its right off the ramp buy the cabins, jig a chunk of worm around that area.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

One place I'd always night fish for Cat's was right across from the campers beach. The creek channel hug's the far bank with shallow water on other side (beach) and a constant water flow. *Good oxygen in water, narrow waterway, deep water with shallow water close, water flow.
I'd be in a boat of course and if the fog got real heavy that you can't see, the campers beach was dead across and had a bathroom.
We'd use sterno to cook up brats right in the boat and have some adult beverage's on hand and make a night of it.
Wish I still had the pic's of some of the huge Blue and Channel Cats we pulled in. Good Times.....


----------

